# Pedestal modification



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I installed a ceramic floor in a powder room for a customer. He claims he's handy so he took out the toilet and the pedestal sink himself. Now that the floor is higher, he asked me how to cut the base of the ped. The sink is anchored to the wall and all the plumbing is still hooked up. He suggested either an angle grinder or jigsaw with a diamond blade? I'd unbolt the sink and move it up whatever distance and reanchor to the wall. Hopefully there's enough play in the ABS. Is it possible to cut the ped. neatly and still have a proper fit?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

LOL, if it's made out of wood! Just shake your head and walk slowly away.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

I would not want to try it. tell him the truth, it has to be moved up!!


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

I bet you could get ALMOST all the way through before it turned into shrapnel.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

No. Do it right and reattach the pedestal given the new height. You could appease him and tell him for 6 hours of labor and materials you can do it-wait, isn't a new pedestal sink less than $150? Have you considered cutting the floor out where the pedestal's base is? That way you can drop it down say 6" below the original subfloor level and it would be a perfect height for a urinal


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

:laughing:

Man, dont cut the pedestal....that definetely sounds like a homeowners irrational thinking! Just move the bracket...you cant be moving the thing more than 3/4" higher.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Believe it or not, I have actually cut a ped. sink base in the past. I was installing one on an existing floor that had a pretty severe hump where the base was going to rest. The resulting gap would have been more than I wanted to caulk, so I scribed it to the floor. I used a 7-1/4" diamond blade in my circular saw.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

yeh, but if you tell him that, he may try it. Then if the thing breaks, who is responsible?


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

A.W.Davis said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Man, dont cut the pedestal....that definetely sounds like a homeowners irrational thinking! Just move the bracket...you cant be moving the thing more than 3/4" higher.


It's exactly 3/4" He showed me his hacksaw with a ceramic blade and he's going to do it even if it takes one hour! I thought to myself..."good luck with that":laughing:


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Just shut off the water, disconnect the pipe, and lift the sink up.
I'm not a plumber and I can do the task.
Cutting it is pure madness.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

MattCoops said:


> Just shut off the water, disconnect the pipe, and lift the sink up.
> I'm not a plumber and I can do the task.
> Cutting it is pure madness.


It's not that easy. The hot and cold connections are hard pipe with no shutoffs or braided line, and the back of the sink is bolted to the wall and the ABS appears to not have any play in it. So he's gonna try some "pure madness" as a shortcut:whistling


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

All of that can be overcome. I can't see how a homeowner will be able to cut vitreous china without chipping the hell out of it. I can see a professional granite fabricator being able to do it with a vice, a slow turning granite cutting blade with lots of water.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

It really isn't as hard as you're all making it out to be. There are other more ideal ways to handle the problem, but cutting the base is not a death-defying stunt. It would take about 10 minutes and a little caution....not a huge ordeal.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

A sink without a shutoff valve???

Is the job in Canada?


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

MattCoops said:


> A sink without a shutoff valve???
> 
> Is the job in Canada?


Ya. No homes here are built with them unless you pay extra for the "upgrade"


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

ron schenker said:


> Ya. No homes here are built with them unless you pay extra for the "upgrade"


The only thing that comes to mind for me on that matter is "that's retarded". :sad:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I see that all the time on lower priced homes and homes built before 1950.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

We just did a 1940s home and it had a shutoff valve at the sink.
It took a heck of a pull on a wrench to bust it loose.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, I just saw the job that the homeowner did on the ped sink and it worked perfectly. He borrowed a diamond blade for his angle grinder from someone at work (GM employee) and cut off 3/4" He said it was easy! Go figure:blink:


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm not usually one to say "I told you so"...but....


*I TOLD YOU SO!!! IN YO FACE, SUCKAS!!!!!!!




*just kidding....but I knew it wasn't that big of a deal


----------

